# Wrapping up the apprenticeship!



## zigger215 (May 17, 2012)

So, I'm a mere few hrs away from being able to test...and the closer I get, the more I'm starting to feel like a first year again....these nerves are killing me! I've had a ton of great journeymen, it's going to be a challenge living up to that, advice anyone?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zigger215 said:


> So, I'm a mere few hrs away from being able to test...and the closer I get, the more I'm starting to feel like a first year again....these nerves are killing me! I've had a ton of great journeymen, it's going to be a challenge living up to that, advice anyone?


Yup you will feel like a first year guy again ,but that will not last long but when you all of a sudden become a journeyman ,*YOU *become the man with the answers :laughing: and at first the nerves will get to if you let them.

Congratulations and good luck on the test..:thumbup:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

There is an old saying. "Nothing smarter than a fifth year apprentice and nothing dumber than a first year journeyman." it's not that you're any dumber, its that expectations change for you. It's a tough adjustment especially if you get on a service van. My only advice is to relax and keep your mind open to learning new things. We have all been there and got through it. Good luck.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I never gave it much of a thought I was put in a truck at 2.5 years and told to go to work, at 5 years you should be shinning the electrons off insulators without a thought.


----------



## zigger215 (May 17, 2012)

Well I don't know what kind of apprenticeship you went through but I'm union, that **** is highly illegal and is not acceptable, an apprentice isn't licensed.....


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

zigger215 said:


> So, I'm a mere few hrs away from being able to test...and the closer I get, the more I'm starting to feel like a first year again....these nerves are killing me! I've had a ton of great journeymen, it's going to be a challenge living up to that, advice anyone?


Congrats


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

zigger215 said:


> Well I don't know what kind of apprenticeship you went through but I'm union, that **** is highly illegal and is not acceptable, an apprentice isn't licensed.....


Its not a requirement in many States.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

zigger215 said:


> Well I don't know what kind of apprenticeship you went through but I'm union, that **** is highly illegal and is not acceptable, an apprentice isn't licensed.....


 As long as the school you went to is certified by the state it's the same as the IBEW.Then after completing 8000 hours you can get your license.Other than that there's suppose to be a 1 to 1 ratio but no1 follows the rules lol,not even the union.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Old Thread Alert.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

zigger215 said:


> Well I don't know what kind of apprenticeship you went through but I'm union, that **** is highly illegal and is not acceptable, an apprentice isn't licensed.....


I went to the school of learn, perform and produce, seemed to work for me.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

brian john said:


> I went to the school of learn, perform and produce, seemed to work for me.


Ya I have a lot of friends that took that route and skipped school and just performed and got there card.But there all stuck at around $20 an hour but i decided I wanted more money and every place that was offering 30 plus an hour you had to have an associates degree or completion of a certified trade school.I am a true believer of school,fast,and results.


----------

